# finish question for epoxy on live edge bar top



## biscuitwife (Mar 16, 2017)

This is our first foray into building a bar with a live edge top. We have decided to fill the cracks and a couple of knot holes with System Three epoxy. The people we are building this for actually had to get this live edge from out of state and we don't want to mess it up. The look they want from several samples is that of MinWax Polyurethane. Should we have any concerns about it blending in with the parts that we epoxy? We also had read that for a bar top you should use a sealer that is water based so there is less concern with water rings from glasses ....but the water based sample didn't seem to make the wood "pop" like the Minwax poly. Any experience you can share would be much appreciated!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

biscuitwife said:


> This is our first foray into building a bar with a live edge top. We have decided to fill the cracks and a couple of knot holes with System Three epoxy. The people we are building this for actually had to get this live edge from out of state and we don't want to mess it up. The look they want from several samples is that of MinWax Polyurethane. Should we have any concerns about it blending in with the parts that we epoxy? We also had read that for a bar top you should use a sealer that is water based so there is less concern with water rings from glasses ....but the water based sample didn't seem to make the wood "pop" like the Minwax poly. Any experience you can share would be much appreciated!


The first thing some of the ones that know the better finishing techniques will ask what kind of wood is this and what is the exposure going to be??? as water, alcohol, cooking, steam, etc., etc. Water, oil, epoxies all have differ characters and resistances. I personally haven't found a waterbased product YET (that's NOT saying it's not out there) That has the resistant values as oils or epoxies.

There are certian woods that resist water-base finishes and sometimes oil based.

I have used and like Waterlox finishes overall as my choice....great protection, flexible, easily repaired IF needed. It does take a little more effort to achieve.

This is 3 I used waterlox on these are with the original finish/sealer totally.....I still personally like the last coat as satin. 

There are several here that use epoxy as the sealer then cover with a poly of sheen of desired. 

DON'T forget to seal both sides!!!

Pops poplar








Installed








Pops spalted Buckeye feather








Before install of Buckeye








Spalted Maple and walnut


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

In the long run...modern finishes fail...it is not a matter of...IF...but when...Then the question is how hard is it to get all that...plastic crap...off the wood to refinish it.

I only use traditional (aka natural) finishes on all my work from Timber Frames to large slabs....and...I work in greenwood (aka fresh of the mill) for the most part. As such I don't use (or recommend) to clients (no matter what they may "think" they want...ha, ha) a modern finish. If they insist on epoxies or other plastics, I will do it and they have to sign a waiver freeing me of any future liability. I see it as "client education" when explaining the ins and outs of slab wood working.

Remember, even with a relatively green piece of wood and proper planning and/or sanding a gloss finish can be raised on the surface of the wood clear enough to read a book in the reflection...but not really the "wet look" which isn't very natural anyway. This is achieved by the shearing effect of a critically sharp plane blade, and/or sand down into the super high ranges like 350 grit all the way to 1000 plus grit. Harder woods take on higher gloss than softwoods, but I have done supper shiny finishes in Spruce and even Hemlock.

Do some test boards for the client.

If you really want a common store bought finish the Oils from Waterlox are really good when applied well as reflected in Tennessee Tim's photos.


----------



## biscuitwife (Mar 16, 2017)

Thank for the great info guys! Much appreciated! And we loved your pictures and projects Tennessee Tim! At first it wouldn't let me load pictures because I was new. Got it to work now!


----------

